# AZZA's Xmas Album



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

This thread is gonna be a classic lol. Nice skills sil


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 11, 2012)

BWAAhahahahahahahaha!!!!!  Fucking classic!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 11, 2012)

just what i always wanted, 2 crying kids for Christmas?.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2012)

give me some happy kids please for the love of god please?.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^^she has the save me face lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2012)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^she has the save me face lol



 Its too late for her, azza's got her in his clutches.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 12, 2012)

This shits got me Rollin in the floor


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *give me some happy kids please* for the love of god please?.



(dials 911)

And they're _all _happy before they see you, brother.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just told the kids there is this guy named Silhua, and he molested my reindeer??..


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 13, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I just told the kids there is this guy named Silhua, and he molested my raindeer??..













Fixed


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 13, 2012)

Not cool azza not fucking cool


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 13, 2012)

maybe next year Sil will start working out, rather than fuck his mother all day long?.


----------



## Watson (Dec 13, 2012)

azzas mentor or arch rival??? (most famous pedo here, always on the news before)


----------



## Watson (Dec 13, 2012)

^^dennis ferguson^^


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 13, 2012)

i have actually met this cretin, he was briefly in my home town and in the shopping centre with his carer, we had to ask him to leave due to patrons wanting to take matters into there own hands, he cant be rehabilitated, he thinks there is something wrong with all of us. Last i heard he was in Sydney selling things for charity but remaining close to the public.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i have actually met this cretin, he was briefly in my home town and in the shopping centre with his carer, *we had to ask him to leave *due to patrons wanting to take matters into there own hands, he cant be rehabilitated, he thinks there is something wrong with all of us. Last i heard he was in Sydney selling things for charity but remaining close to the public.





So wait.... your mall security ?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Socrates said:


> azzas mentor or arch rival??? (most famous pedo here, always on the news before)


I'm going with mentor. On a serious note someone shoot that sick fuck


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^ lmfao wtf ^^^
this thread is awesome thank you Sil!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 14, 2012)

wurd, thanks for the laughs Sil


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 14, 2012)

thank me later


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> So wait.... your mall security ?



was a few years ago, 5 to be exact and this event was about 6 years...


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 14, 2012)

^ the correct response was no, lmao


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> was a few years ago, 5 to be exact and this event was about 6 years...




haha 5 years ago?..didnt you quit your job just a year ago for fighting with teenagers in the mall?


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 15, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> haha 5 years ago?..didnt you quit your job just a year ago for fighting with teenagers in the mall?



no no and no!!! you believe what you like MR i reinvent everything...


----------



## Watson (Dec 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> So wait.... your mall security ?


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 17, 2012)

[SIL] said:


>


]
This looks like my kid back in the day; thanks for bringing some memories back, for I  lost my pix in the fire.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 17, 2012)

[SIL] said:


>



I guess the old saying goes, "Two's company, three's a crowd"

Cute!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 18, 2012)

Talked to the Santa in the mall yesterday...

There is a national Santa organization, where your part of a union, and that's how they get work.

They make anywhere from $7,000 - $10,000 in one season... (a season runs from Nov 20th - Dec 26th)


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^Negged twice today


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread is hysterical!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ Alright, i'm clicking on this thread anymore


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

[SIL] said:


>


All I want for christmas is a sweet cat tower


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 17, 2013)

wonder whos owning Azza this Xmas, best thread ever!


----------



## charley (Dec 17, 2013)

How could I ever forget the'Azza xmas album' ???

...Now I'm in the Christmas spirit....   

We should pull this thread up every year.....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 27, 2014)

BUMP, Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2014)

LMFAO best thread ever


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2014)

my favorite thread...       ...     thx Sil & heck ....


----------



## sneedham (Dec 27, 2014)

Fuckin slipnot rocks.....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2016)

bump for the holidays, sorry Azza


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

[SIL] said:


> haha 5 years ago?..didnt you quit your job just a year ago for fighting with teenagers in the mall?



Can't believe this was 4 yrs ago lmao!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------

